

The Story of Cygnus Solutions, The World's First Open Source Company - JoelSutherland
http://oreilly.com/catalog/opensources/book/tiemans.html

======
tjr
There is a quote here attributed to Thomas Jefferson: "Information, no matter
how expensive to create, can be replicated and shared at little or no cost."

Any idea where this comes from? A Google search isn't turning up much for me.

